

Economia - udayj
http://idea-maze.com/2010/12/11/economia/

======
iwr
It's yet another "command economy simulator", probably not very different from
the models used by our central bankers. That is, if they indeed rely on models
and not nakedly trying to enrich or prop up the big banks.

There is nothing special about credit and money, they are goods and services
that arise naturally from market interactions. Having central banks "in charge
of the free markets" is self-contradictory.

Another specimen:
<http://nobelprize.org/educational/economics/trade/index.html>

